

Ask HN: Large Usenet archives? (not Google) - gnosis

Does anyone know if there are any large Usenet archives apart from Google Groups?<p>I've been able to find some individual newsgroup archives, and some relatively short-term archives of a large number of groups, but nothing near the scale of Google Groups.<p>And yet, with the size of cheap hard drive storage available now, large Usenet archives should be quite feasable (at least for the non-binary groups).
======
turbojerry
You can find an old text archive that was collected between February of 1981
and June of 1991 here-

<http://www.archive.org/details/utzoo-wiseman-usenet-archive>

------
ig1
Microsoft Research had one, I don't know if they still do.

Also back in the 90s you could buy usenet snapshots on CD, presumably those
CDs are still floating around somewhere.

------
wmf
Everyone who had old archives gave them to Google around 2001, and people
didn't bother to archive Usenet after that because they knew Google had it
covered.

~~~
hollerith
How sad.

------
johng
Giganews is up to 1000 days retention -- including binary groups. It's
massive. They are the largest I know of.

~~~
gnosis
That's still a relatively short-term archive compared to Google Groups, which
has archives back to 1981.

